# THank you Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

I just had to post this and say *THANK YOU VERY MUCH DANIEL* (aka *stogie*)for this loss of words bomb, This was something I would have never expected to receive in the mail, it totaly made my day. after getting that a few minuites later i got 10 torano virtuosos and 5 perdomo cuban cafes in the mail as well. Thank you again my friend for these awsome smokes and all the great things you have done for us on this site!!!

-Joe


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow.....was this a random bomb ? Contest winning ? Trade ?


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Holy frack! that is awesome!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That's friggin beautiful!!!!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

That's like friggin' NUCLEAR HOLOCOST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dribble:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That my friends, is a frickin munitions dump right there. Great munitions at that! Let me know how you like the Stradivarius.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Wow.....was this a random bomb ? Contest winning ? Trade ?


This was someone being a great guy/friend.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

That is good karma, my friend! You have been doing something right. What a bomb! Good job guys!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

awesome hit


----------



## smakudwn (Aug 3, 2007)

thats just amazing


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Holy... words fail me... awesome! *Stogie is tha man!*


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You get what you deserve Joe!!! Your more than a great BOTL, your a great guy!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Massive Hit Right There!!!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

WOW! Amazingly generous package there Stogie! Plenty there to enjoy Joe and I sure you will enjoy them all! 

CD


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

DAMN!!!! What a hit. You don't see hits like that in Pro ball!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

What Jumpin' Johnnie just said! <G>


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

Helluva hit! Nice one, Daniel.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Simply devastating.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

That's one hell of a shit kicking there..... nicely done.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Now *that's* the kind of bombing I'm talking about. WOW. That has made my day just looking at that act of kindness. Beautiful.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Very, very, very nice! Too a very deserving BOTL!!!


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

nice hit


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

That right there is a sh!t load of ceegars!! Very very nice hit Stogie! Enjoy them Bully...you deserve them man.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Haha! Enjoy my friend.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Speechless. That is one for the record books. There is some really nice stuff in there.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> That my friends, is a frickin munitions dump right there. Great munitions at that! Let me know how you like the Stradivarius.


just finished it, was a very smoothy slightly earthy woody smoke very nice.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Brutal!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

words fail me...except DAMN!!!! awesome hit


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

Brothe tremenda Bomba ( Brother tremendous BOMB...........)
Disfruta (Enjoy)


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I've been on other web forums and NONE have come close to the generosity that I've seen here on cigarlive. this site is truly full of good people. Awesome selection!


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

That's insane.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Incredible!!!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Now that is an amazing sight! Looks like Stogie's in the running for the biggest bomb!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Holy cow. The bar just gets set higher and higher...


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

It's a beautiful thing.

Great hit


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

degarbie said:


> Now that is an amazing sight! Looks like Stogie's in the running for the biggest bomb!


Look out! Soon Stogie might start Smack-Talking! <G>


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW Stog...nice job sir...well done.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Great hit for a great guy!!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

That is one awesome bomb! A new bomb master is born. Enjoy.


----------



## Cigar Czar-cl (Aug 20, 2007)

Amazing, tremendous, incredible hit Daniel. Happy smoking!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

AHHHH, what you guys said... just wow!


----------

